# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Tacikistan'da askeri konvoya pusu: 23 ölü

## bozok

*Tacikistan'da askeri konvoya pusu: 23 ölü*



Tacikistan’da ağır silahlı radikal dinci militanların bir askeri konvoya kurduğu pusuda 23 kişi öldü.

Savunma Bakanlığı sözcüsü Feridun Makhmadaliyev, Afganistan sınırı yakınındaki batı Rasht bölgesinde giden konvoyun bir vadide pusuya düşürüldüğünü bildirdi.

Saldırıda 23 askerin öldüğünü, çok sayıda askerin de yaralandığını belirten sözcü, saldırganların üeçenistan bölgesinden ve Afganistan ile Pakistan uyruklu olduklarının tahmin edildiğini söyledi. Makhmadaliyev, militanların liderinin radikal dinci komutan Molla Abdullo olduğunu ifade etti.

Molla Abdullo, 1997’deki iç savaşın sonunda Afganistan’a kaçmıştı, ancak geçen yıl Devlet Başkanı İmamali Rahmanov hükümetinin devrilmesi amacıyla ülkesine döndüğü sanılıyor.



10:50 | 20 Eylül 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

